# res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll/navcancl.htm



## firstfleetsam

I seem to have been taken my some sort of trojan?

here is my log file. Can anyone tell me what I need to do?


Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Link\AirPlus G\AirGCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\WZCSLDR2.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\paytime.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pgws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\mcu19F.tmp\MCAPPINS.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
C:\winstall.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\paytime.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\z00096.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sam\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: LinkTracker Class - {8B6DA27E-7F64-4694-8F8F-DC87AB8C6B22} - C:\Program Files\QL\qlink32.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C5AF2622-8C75-4dfb-9693-23AB7686A456} - C:\WINDOWS\DH.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [D-Link AirPlus G] C:\Program Files\D-Link\AirPlus G\AirGCFG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ANIWZCS2Service] C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\WZCSLDR2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PayTime] C:\WINDOWS\system32\paytime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lspins] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\igps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [_AntiSpyware] c:\progra~1\mcafee\MCAFEE~1\masalert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Contextual Tool] C:\WINDOWS\z00096.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [mcdetect.exe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe -regserver
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shell] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00001.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows installer] C:\winstall.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PayTime] C:\WINDOWS\system32\paytime.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU2] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCMain.exe
O4 - Startup: DLHelperEXE.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.1_02\bin\npjpi141_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.1_02\bin\npjpi141_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Royal Vegas Poker - {FA4904B4-1FAF-4afd-886C-C19D2297BA62} - C:\Program Files\royalvegasMPP\MPPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lsac.org
O16 - DPF: {405BBF5B-2FD8-4614-AC51-D8566F635B94} (SafeWallet Class) - http://idsm.citadelprocessing.com/SafeCommon/downloads/WalletCab.CAB
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{80A9C1FC-9B51-4729-AD10-1D58C34FAE53}: NameServer = 69.5.139.3,69.5.136.253
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F6AA8564-9EBB-4397-BA95-74B161FAB943}: NameServer = 69.5.139.3,69.5.136.253
O18 - Filter: text/html - {3551784B-E99A-474f-B782-3EC814442918} - C:\Program Files\QL\qlink32.dll
O23 - Service: ANIWZCSd Service (ANIWZCSdService) - Alpha Networks Inc. - C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\ANIWZCSdS.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AntiSpyware Service - McAfee, Inc. - c:\progra~1\mcafee\mcafee antispyware\massrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcup


----------



## dragon2309

errrr. ok, well, this is kinda like going to a mechanic and saying my cars broken.... fix it......

Can we have a sysmpton or two or maybe even system specs and your browser type????

dragon2039


----------



## cell4me

You have spysherif and a butt load of other nasties on your computer, you need to post this in the security section of this forum and wait for a responce from Buzz or byteman!

After they clean it up I would get a good firewall and antivirus!


----------

